# Cow dung patties selling like hot cakes online in India



## kleenex (Dec 28, 2015)

Cow dung patties selling like hot cakes online in India

Saw this link and thought I would post here


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 5, 2016)

kleenex said:


> Cow dung patties selling like hot cakes online in India
> 
> Saw this link and thought I would post here


Yes, it got a mention on the BBC World Service news. Apartently going down a storm in the cities because it reminds people of when they lived in the country.


----------

